

The hidden meaning of pronouns in your writing - c0riander
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=the-secret-language-code

======
ColinWright
From close to the end ...

    
    
       ... we can predict people’s college performance
       reasonably well by simply analyzing their college
       admissions essays. Across four years, we analyzed
       the admissions essays of 25,000 students and then
       tracked their grade point averages (GPAs). Higher
       GPAs were associated with admission essays that
       used high rates of nouns and low rates of verbs and
       pronouns. The effects were surprisingly strong and
       lasted across all years of college, no matter what
       the students' major.

